# Solved: Mini Mac



## Tapeuup (Apr 6, 2005)

Hello all, I have no problems but just like to know are the Mini owners happy with their system? I have a '08 macbook which I am currently using and was using the Windows PC as the primary and the PSU is flaking out so, I am thinking about going Mac exclusively. Mac seems to have better hardware and does not flake out as often as a PC. I was thinking about going mini but would like suggestions on if the mini is the way to go, I do not do anymore than surfing and emails these days. I have what seems like hundreds of PC programs and have several thousands of $$ in it but I am at the point to let the PC go and Apple my way from now on.

suggestions please

best regards


----------



## tompatrick (Apr 19, 2010)

I am working on Mini from last few years and this Mac is amazingly good as a computer. I never faced any hardware or software issues while working on it. No virus headaches, system is compact and you will find every required stuff packed with Mini. I think its a nice system to begin with.


----------



## Tapeuup (Apr 6, 2005)

thank you tom


----------



## Tapeuup (Apr 6, 2005)

wow, I thought there were more Apple users here.


----------



## Headrush (Feb 9, 2005)

Fact is the Mac Mini is a fine computer but like any PC it can fail. 
The Mac Mini is basically the same as an iMac minus the built in display.

You don't have to desert your old PC programs either. You have several options like dual booting Windows, or using Virtualization products like VMware Fusion and Parallels Desktop and you can use your PC programs in OS X just like they were native OS X applications.


----------



## Tapeuup (Apr 6, 2005)

thank you Hr


----------



## Tapeuup (Apr 6, 2005)

I have noted that Apple is using intel processors, so is it possible to use my PC to install Mac's 10.6 and run the system? Do I need to use a Mac and dual boot windows? I would rather run my PC because of all the ram and also the quadcore processor.


----------



## Headrush (Feb 9, 2005)

It's against Apple's EULA and also against TSG rules to discuss how to do such things.


----------



## Tapeuup (Apr 6, 2005)

Headrush said:


> It's against Apple's EULA and also against TSG rules to discuss how to do such things.


I do not want to do anything illegally and I do not think my questions violates any rules or policies. I am one of the people that cannot tolerate anything using malware or software piracy and I also know a few people know my feelings about such practice.


----------



## Tapeuup (Apr 6, 2005)

Also there is nothing wrong with discussing dual-booting windows or installing Mac OS's on a intel PC, it is not a violation of Apple's EULA and also not against TSG rules, I have a Macbook and it is completely legal to install Windows on it.


----------



## Headrush (Feb 9, 2005)

I was referring to using your PC to run OS X.

I thought that's what you were referring to when you said:


> so is it possible to use my PC to install Mac's 10.6 and run the system? I would rather run my PC because of all the ram and also the quadcore processor.


That situation is against TSG rules.


----------



## Tapeuup (Apr 6, 2005)

Hr, if I posted anything illegal there is no doubt in my mind that the staff would have lock this thread tight. I can confidently say that in the near future Apple will develop their software to run on a intel pc because they have already have this in progress, they are somewhat "partners" Apple and Microsoft.

I do not in no way wanted warez involved in my system and if you do a search in my posts you will find where I have call out several members that were trying to talk around pirating and the staff shut the thread down fast. There is already a method by TonymacX86 which does what I was asking about but there are hoops to jump through but it can be done legally, the first sentence on his site states *"This site does not condone piracy or the use of illegally acquired software"* Just like TSG, TSG will NOT tolerate ANY fishy business and I agree with them 100%
I want to load mac on a pc but like you would load Mac on a Apple or Windows on a PC. I am not up to date on what has progressed and if it was already being done LEGALLY. (not shouting) this was the reason I started this thread.
There is no doubt that Apple and Microsoft is holding hands and if I am not mistaken Microsoft owns a bit of Apple at the present time.


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

Tapeuup said:


> Also there is nothing wrong with discussing dual-booting windows or installing Mac OS's on a intel PC, it is not a violation of Apple's EULA and also not against TSG rules, I have a Macbook and it is completely legal to install Windows on it.


Actually it is a violation of the Apple EULA to install Mac OSX on non-Apple hardware and as a result it is also against TSG rules.

Installing Windows on a Mac however is legal as long as you use a legal copy of Windows.


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

We do not support violating Apple's EULA to install a MAC OS on a PC.

This from their EULA:

"_You agree not to install, use or run the Apple Software on any non-Apple-branded computer, or to enable others to do so_."

And from our rules:

"_We will not assist with violating the "Terms of Service" of any product, service or web site_".

Therefore TSG will not assist with such matters.


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

Tapeuup said:


> I can confidently say that in the near future Apple will develop their software to run on a intel pc because they have already have this in progress, they are somewhat "partners" Apple and Microsoft.


You mean in the past because OSX already runs on Intel and AMD based systems, has for years. Apple made the switch to near identical PC hardware back in 2006. However Apple does not permit the use of their OS on non-Apple hardware, it's a legal issue not a technical issue as it was before 2006. And of course they already have Windows versions of popular programs such as iTunes and QuickTime for decades. If you want to legally run OSX you must buy a Mac.


----------



## Tapeuup (Apr 6, 2005)

thanks to Hr, Cookiegal and T6 this is solved


----------

